# The world's largest private jet



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

Dubbed 'VVIP' because of its heightened exclusivity, it's officially the world's largest private jet - and the £230million aircraft went on display at London's Stansted Airport, this week.

While standard Boeing 787s carry a maximum of 335 passengers, this conversion offers guests a far greater abundance of space - 2,400 square feet to be precise - which is limited to a modest capacity of just 30.

Fitted with extra-large windows for greater views , the luxury cabin also boasts 18 lie-flat first class beds, plus a main lounge for meetings, relaxing or partying.

Bathrooms are kitted-out and come furnished with polished marble, solid oak wood and a selection of Jo Malone toiletry products. 

The 'Dream Jet' can fly for a maximum 17.5 hours over a 9,800 mile range, non-stop, at Mach 0.85.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

2-DEER?


----------



## alucasa (May 4, 2017)

I know it's about a large jet but all I am looking at is the women and deers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

http://en.deerjet.com/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Ohhh, Deer is the converter?  They buy a Boeing 787-8 airframe then make it fancy inside?  Makes sense because this doesn't look like something Boeing would make.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2017)

Flying yacht/Oversized C-20/21


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 4, 2017)

Wheel reinvented right here with this thread.
I recommend this thread be moved from this subforum, to say gn, as it clutters st bringing nothing.


----------



## NTM2003 (May 4, 2017)

I need to play the lottery more often  to buy that along with the 2017 AMG GT R lol


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2017)

Will there be an order from POTUS OFFICE Tromps new Air force ONE


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Trump actually complained that the new Air Force One aircraft were too expensive.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

The costs of the Air Force One program have been under increased scrutiny since December 2016, when then-President-elect Trump tweeted: “Boeing is building a brand new 747 Air Force One for future presidents, but costs are out of control, more than $4 billion. Cancel order!”

The current Air Force One will continue to serve U.S. Presidents through 2024.


----------



## xorbe (May 4, 2017)

Always stocked with petite Asian women.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Wheel reinvented right here with this thread.
> I recommend this thread be moved from this subforum, to say gn, as it clutters st bringing nothing.




if you dont like my threads why dont you put me on ignore?


----------



## Frick (May 5, 2017)

I want to know how quiet it is.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> I want to know how quiet it is.




inside or outside?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 5, 2017)

Its Shiny Expensive fairly exclusive just what a POTAS or FLOUS wants   Dam Congress give him one 
ps it will be Tax deductable



FordGT90Concept said:


> Trump actually complained that the new Air Force One aircraft were too expensive.



Was that while Obama was still prez or after he became Prez


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Was that while Obama was still prez or after he became Prez





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> December 2016, when then-President-elect Trump tweeted: “Boeing is building a brand new 747 Air Force One for future presidents, but costs are out of control, more than $4 billion. Cancel order!”


----------



## Kanan (May 6, 2017)

Things like this make me doubt the humanity once again. It's just stupid and wasteful like hell


----------



## Frick (May 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> inside or outside?



Inside, obviously. I imagine that's where the real effort is made, because that is the biggest annoyance with planes on a fundemental level. Imagine this but the insides were as loud as a normal jet plane.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 6, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Trump actually complained that the new Air Force One aircraft were too expensive.


Because he won't get to use it.


----------



## WiseMe (May 14, 2017)

Oh that was huge


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2017)

fuck that I'd rather have teleportation.... even on nicer jets it would feel like a drag no matter how pretty it was it would still be a pain...


----------

